# God does not want me to icefish!



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am cursed I swear I am! After buying an Eskimo auger I had to take the 1st one back because it would not start had a hole in the gas line. The second one started in the store just fine but take it out on the ice and you are looking at a 45 min job to get it started. So I return it and get a more expensive strikemaster auger. I take it out of the box tonight and it won't start either so now I am going back to sportsmans to try again with a more expensive eskimo! I think this is God's way of telling me to stay off the hard deck!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If you in any way try to fish an orvis rod through the ice, know that the fishing gods will really frown upon you. Not only won't your ice auger work, but come this summer, your waders will leak, you lose your favorite fly box, you'll trip and break your favorite rod, and your wife will run off with some hippie to some commune where they grow medicinal marajuana. Don't mess with the fishing gods Orvis. They are not the forgiving type.  

They are making me pay big time. I thought it good to hit the hard water yesterday. I have one of those muscle power augers and the fishing guides are cursing my upper arms today big time. They are a cruel god, and have a sense of humor to be warned. Be very, very, very warned.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

God hates you! :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

My opinion on a 2-cycle....

If it won't start with two pulls, throw it in the dumpster !!! :twisted:


----------



## fd757 (Oct 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> It's Obama's fault. :mrgreen:


I agree!!!! Just get a muscle power one, cheaper up front, and in the long run. Jsut keep your blades sharp. I went out and out drilled a power auger. While he was still yanking his rope, I had one through and the second started. I was fishing before he even thought of it.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

The Guy at Fish Tech told me he will never carry Eskimo Augers again, too many problems.. Well you know what they say Orvis, bad things come in threes, so the 4th ones the charm.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I had the same problem when I bought my first power auger.
I took it back 3 times and finally the fourth one worked.

I don't know why the didn't put gas in the first three!!!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

My auger always fire up with a few pulls . but one days last year I got on the Ice and my son tryed to start it would not start pull pull pull . /**|**\ so I cussed and tryed pull pull pull then i noticed the vent screw on the gas tank was screwed down tight (preventing gas flow)so gas would'nt leak while traveling . I loosen it up and the babey fired up . I felt stupid. I'm just thinking your bad luck could be something simple. I have a eskimo auger love it Check the vent screw on gas cap I found they won't start if thats screwed down tight :lol: :lol: thats my 2 cents . hope your luck gets better -|\O-


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Lakecitypirate said:


> The Guy at Fish Tech told me he will never carry Eskimo Augers again, too many problems.. Well you know what they say Orvis, bad things come in threes, so the 4th ones the charm.


Funny you should say that I went back to sportsmans last night to try another eskimo and I got home around 8:30 pulled it out of the box and it started in 10 pulls. I thought this has to be a mistake so I tried it again this morning and it started in 3 pulls. Now the test will be at echo on Saturday. As far as a hand auger against Stevo's advice I sold it to .45 trust me if that was still in my posession I would have hand drilled for the rest of the year and waited til next season for the power auger. But now I have a great story to tell about my auger drama!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

A little starting fluid works wonders on cold mornings.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I've had a lot of good luck with my eskimo and it's just the bottom end one. I don't know why there is so much bash talking on Eskimo's, seems like most people in the forums have had good success with them. The only flaw i don't like is they make a lot of their parts out of plastic. I'm on my 3rd air intake cover right now. Once they are in the cold that plastic is fragile.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

...ahhhh yes grasshopper 'orvis1'...tomorrow is the day...no Ice Auger problems...hmmm all UWN members...'mantra' for ovis1...tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow...no issues. Good things will happen for those who persevere. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Now the auger fires up like a champ and works I go and break a pole on my tent! GRRR! Plus the last two weekends 6 different lakes all with the same results the skunk.... I am really thinking I should be getting the message but to stubborn I guess, oh well soft water is coming soon!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Stubborness can be good! Bear lake has open water the last I heard


----------

